

Ask HN: Will you join me and change your GitHub avatar to Edward Snowden? - logn

Let&#x27;s show our support for Edward Snowden. Can you please join me in a show of solidarity by changing your GitHub profile&#x27;s avatar to be the image of Edward? Let&#x27;s remind the government who makes their software (note that their secret intelligence apps leveraged many FOSS projects).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;I619C93.png
======
weisser
I feel like there needs to be some kind of wording on the bottom of the image.

~~~
logn
We all have jobs and careers. I figured we can be tactful and subtle, but
still stand up for our own in an obvious way to those in the government.

------
orionblastar
How about I put it on more than just my Github profile?

